# مواقع تهم كل مهندسين السيارات



## do3a2rose (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...


هذا موضوع متكامل عن جميع مايتعلق بالسيارات ... من ..


مواقع للشركات .. الكفرات .. الاكسسورات .. الكماليات .. تقويه المحركات .. الخ ..



سوف يكون هذا الموضوع مرجع للكل في حال احتاج احد اي شي منه ...



لذ امل الاضافه لمن لديه اضافه .. 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...





أولاً:شركات السيارات الأمريكية

1-جي ام سي
www.gmc.com 2-
شيفرولية
www.chevrolet.com 
3-كاديلاك
www.cadillac.com 
4-بونتياك
www.pontiac.com 
5-بيوك
www.buick.com 
6-كرايزلير
www.chryslercars.com 
7-دودج
www.dodge.com
8-فورد
[/color
www.ford.com 
9-جيب
www.jeep.com 
10-شركة جنرال موتورز
www.gm.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ثانياً:الشركات الأوربية

1-مرسيدس بنز
www.mercedes-bens.com

2-بي ام دبليو
www.bmw.com

3-فولكس فاغن
www.vw.com 

4-لاند روفر
www.landrover.com

5-بورش
www.porsche.com 

6-ساب
www.saab.com

7-فولفو
www.volvocars.com

8-فيات
www.fiat.com

9-الفا روميو
www.alfaromeo.com

10-جاغوار
www.jaguar.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ثالثاً:: الكمبيوتر الياباني الشركات اليابانية

1-تويوتا
www.toyota.com

2-نيسان
www.nissancars.net

3-مازدا
www.mazda.com

4-هوندا
www.honda.com 

5-سوبارو
www.subaru.com 

6-سوزوكي
www.suzuki.com 

7-ميتسوبيشي
www.mitsubishicars.c om 

8-ليكزس
www.lexus.com 

9-انفينيتي
www.infiniti.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

رابعاً: الشركات الكورية

هيونداي
www.hyundai.com


كيــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــا

www.kia.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

خامساً: الشركات الأسترالية
هولـــــــــــــــــ ـــدن
www.holden.com.au

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الأن شركات الجنوط+شركات الكاوتش ( الكفرات )
1/ -5zigen
www.5zigen.co.jp 

2/ace alloy wheel
www.acealloywheel.co m 

3 -ALBA Performance Wheels 
www.albawheels.com

4/ALT Wheels 
www.altwheels.com

5/Azzur 
www.azzur.com

6/BBS
www.bbs-usa.com

7/Brabus
www.brabus-usa.com 

8/CEC 
www.cecwheels.com

9/Colorado Custom 
www.coloradocustom.c om

10/Concept Neeper 
www.neeper.com 

11/DAZZ Motorsports 
www.dazzmotorsports. com

12/DNA Specialty 
www.dnaspecialty.com 

13/Focal Wheels 
www.focalwheels.com 

14/Giovanna Wheels 
www.giovannawheels.c om

15/Hamann Mortorsports 
www.hamann-motorsports.de

16/KMC 
www.kmcwheels.com 

17/Konig 
www.konigwheels.com 

18/MHT Luxury Alloys 
www.mhtwheels.com 

19/MOMO 
www.momo.it 

20/Niche Road Wheels www.nicheroadwheels. com or 
www.niche2000.com 

21/Quantum Tek Alloys 
www.qtalloys.com 

22/Raptor Racing Concepts 
www.raptor.com 

23/Ronal 
www.ronalusa.com

24/Smiths Wheels 
www.smithswheels.com


25/Sprewell Racing 
www.sprewellracing.c om 

SSR 26
www.nakayamaracing.c om 

SW Alloy Wheels 
www.tswnet.com27

Volk Racing /28
www.volkracing.co.jp

29/Wheel Power 
www.wheelpower.com 

30/Falken 
www.falkentire.com 

31/Good Year 
www.goodyear.com 

32/Michelin www.michelin.com Mickey Thompson 
www.mickeythompsonti res.com

33/Nitto 
www.nittotire.com 

34/Pirelli 
www.us.pirelli.com 

35/Toyo Tires 
www.toyo.com 

36/Yokohama 
www.yokohamatire.com

******************** ***********
******************** ***********
مواقع الفرامل ((المكابح)))

1/Baer Claw Brakes
www.baer.com

2/Brembo 
www.brembo.com 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مواقع التلغيم Performance 

1/NOS 
www.nosnitrous.com 

2/Advanced Clutch Technology 
www.advancedclutch.c om

3/Advanced Engine Management 
www.a-e-m.com

4/Autotech sport tuning 
www.autotech.com 

5/A’PEX Integration 
www.apexi-usa.com 

6/B & M Racing 
www.bmracing.com 

7/Centerforce Performance Clutch 
www.centerforce.com 

8/Clutch Masters
www.clutchmasters.co m

9/Comptech Sport 
www.comptechusa.com

10/Crane Cams Fire Wire 
www.cranecams.com

11/Crower 
www.crower.com

12/Cunningham Rods 
www.cunninghamrods.c om 

13/DC Sports 
www.dcsports.com 

14/Dinan 
www.dinanbmw.com

15/Electromotive
www.electromotive.co m 

16/Injen Technology
www.injen.com

17/Racing Dynamics
www.racdyn.com

18/Venom www.
venom-performance.com 

19/TRD (Toyota Racing Development) 
www.trdusa.com 

20/GReddy 
www.greddy.com

21/HKS 
www.hksusa.com 

22/Neuspeed 
www.neuspeed.com 

23/Bonzai Sports 
www.bonzaisports.com 

24/Castrol 
www.castrolusa.com 

25/Weapon-R 
www.weapon-r.com



موقع متخصص في تعديل وتلغيم سيارات الهوندا وخصوصاً الأكورد:
http://www.accordracing.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مواقع البودي كت Body Kits Website

1/Bomex 
www.bomexaero.com 

2/Kaminari 
www.kaminari.com 

3/Wings West 
www.wingswest.com 

4/Erebuni 
www.groundeffects.co m 

5/Lund Truck Accessories 
www.lundinternationa l.com 

6/RK Sport 
www.rksport.com 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اكسسوارات وكماليات السيارات

1/Tire FX 
www.tirefx.com

2/GTech Performance Meter 
www.gtechpro.com 

3/Omori Gauges 
www.omorimeter.co.jp

4/Monaco Seat 
www.monacousa.com 

5/Total Performance 
www.tperformance.com 

6/NR Gauge Faces 
www.nrauto.com 

7/Hella Lights 
www.hellausa.com 

8/JAMEX 
www.jamex.com 

9/Folia Tec 
www.foliatec.com 

10/McGard Lug Nuts 
www.mcgard.com 

11/Chikara 
www.tdperformance.co m

12/Carbon Fiber Accessories 
www.cthefiber.com 

13/CATZ Lights 
www.fet-usa.com 

14/Auto Meter 
www.autometer.com 

15/Autoloc 
www.autoloc.com 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الساوند سيستيمSound system

1/Scosche 
www.iced-efx.com 


2/Crutchfield 
www.crutchfield.com 


3/MTX Audio 
www.mtxaudio.com 

4/Precision Power 
www.precisionpower.n et 

5/Eclipse 
www.eclipse-web.com 

6/Sony 
www.sony.com


7/Pioneer 
www.pioneerelectroni cs.com 


8/Lightning Audio 
www.lightningaudio.c om 

9/JL Audio 
www.jlaudio.com 

10/Alpine

www.alpine1.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

التجارب

1/Battle of the Imports 
www.battleoftheimpor ts.com

2/Hot Import Nights 
www.hotimportnights. com 

3/Import Showoff 
www.importshowoff.co m 

4/Nira 
www.nira.com 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مدارس تعليم القيادة Driving School

1/Skip Barber Racing School www.skipbarber.com




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

موقع لاختبارات الحوادث والامان في السيارات ..


WWW.AUTOMOTIVE.COM/NEW-CARS/SAFETY


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول :1: 


​


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (5 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الجامد


----------



## do3a2rose (5 أغسطس 2007)

محمد حسن نصر قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الجامد


 

اولا العفو 
ثانيا دة واجب 
ثالثا دة منقول يعنى المجهود كله للى عمله


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (5 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووورررررررر جدا على المجهود


----------



## حفراوي55 (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر على المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## do3a2rose (6 أغسطس 2007)

mohamed abouzahra قال:


> مشكوووووووورررررررر جدا على المجهود


 
العفو يا محمد 

وشكرا على الاهتمام وياريت بجد يكون الموضوع فادك :20:


----------



## do3a2rose (6 أغسطس 2007)

حفراوي55 قال:


> الف شكر على المجهود الاكثر من رائع


 

العفو يا حفراوى دة واجب علينا :7:


----------



## medo66800 (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا :1: :1: :1:


----------



## رفعت سلطان (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ونرجو المزيد منالاعمال المفيدة


----------



## رفعت سلطان (3 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## رفعت سلطان (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*المحرك*


----------



## العقاب الهرم (3 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكى اختى الكريمة


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

احسنت وشكرا لك على المجهود الرائع شكرا وبارك الله بك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على المواقع ، وهذا المجهود ، وبارك الله فيك ، ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي​


----------



## سمير شربك (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------

